# PVC porch swing enclosure



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

I finished this up yesterday. It's an enclosure to cover a porch swing and keep mosquitos out. Those things can damn near carry you away in Central Texas. It's 2" PVC. It got started when a local supply house threw away several 20' sticks of PVC because an employee ran into them and shattered the ends. I had to buy all the fittings. After it was started, I found out you can get fittings made for PVC furniture. I damn sure would have bought them if I had known. 

Next up will be a cover made from canvas (top and back) and mosquito net.

Oh yeah- the Sch80 is scrap that was on my truck for several years.


----------



## Farmtek (Feb 8, 2010)

Did you log your hours? Curios how long it takes,You didn't patten it.:thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

have to ask you, ,, why did you use purple primer?


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> have to ask you, ,, why did you use purple primer?


It was free and the frame will get painted anyway.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

stronger joints



GREENPLUM said:


> have to ask you, ,, why did you use purple primer?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ummm Some of the Fittings up in the venting section are reversed... :laughing:

I like it!
:thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> have to ask you, ,, why did you use purple primer?





Protech said:


> stronger joints


The only difference between clear and purple primer is the two dyes to give purple color. It is exactly the same stuff.


I think there is a red dye and a violet dye.........

It is no stronger.

The only stronger primer is industrial primer, it also comes in clear and purple. Not NSF approved though.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

How do you feel about sitting in that? I'm not sure I would enjoy my time outside while sitting in that. Its creative tho.


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> How do you feel about sitting in that? I'm not sure I would enjoy my time outside while sitting in that. Its creative tho.


No problems. It's big. I'm 5'10" and the horizontal Sch. 80 bar is 6-8 inches over my head. It has a good 4ft of space in front of the swing. Plenty of room...and beats getting eaten alive by mosquitos.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Lee in Texas said:


> No problems. It's big. I'm 5'10" and the horizontal Sch. 80 bar is 6-8 inches over my head. It has a good 4ft of space in front of the swing. Plenty of room...and beats getting eaten alive by mosquitos.


I've thought about buying one of these for multiple reasons.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00697468000P?mv=rr


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I've thought about buying one of these for multiple reasons.
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00697468000P?mv=rr


 damn.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Beautiful, I love it. Also try a mosquito magnet(the kind with a propane tank). Used them in Haiti and they actually work.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I would have used pressure fittings. Other than that, great job.


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I would have used pressure fittings. Other than that, great job.


Yeah. Brain fart. I did use pressure fittings on the roof.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

interesting idea! how much you got invested in that contraption? good job!

for the price these work really well http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/ skeeters are bad in my parts too and when using this it allows me to sit on the deck and relax with out getting bit....the cartridges are kinda pricey but totally worth it...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Just bought a screened in enclosure,,,,, Cost me $ 99.00 at WalMart
http://www.walmart.com/ip/First-Up-10-x-10-Gazebo-Screen-Curtain-Tan/8486790
I put it up in about 10 minutes

Its alot cheaper on the website than I paid


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got a thing I got through my brother who is in the mosquito control trade...

It's called the "Mosquito Cognito" I will tell you that whatever this thing does it works...

I guess what they say it does is put the sensors mosquitoes use to home in on people into an overload state effectively blinding them...


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Randy: I think he called you a brain fart unless I el comprehinday el wrong-e-o. :laughing:
Shoulda used 3" pipe and connected a john to it. Then you could flush them skeeters away. :laughing:
Just kidding.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

:whistling2:Ghetto!!:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Fill the sanitary with water so it's heavier and won't tip in a Texas storm. You did leak test with a 5' head, right? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wheres the cleanout?


----------

